# Recommended Dog Breed?



## AriesMaverick (Jul 8, 2012)

My husband finally caved and said we could get a dog. Next winter. So I have a year to do my research and figure out what would be best for our situation. 
We just bought 12 wooded acres and there are wild hogs running on it. I have two children under the age of 4, and also intend to have livestock (most likely on the small side).
I have experienced Labs and Retrievers and would rather not have anything to do with those again.
My in-laws have Bernese Mountain Dogs that, while good with the kids, aren't quite what I'm looking for. They also have a Border Collie/Australian Shepherd whom I've been very impressed with, but she's extremely skittish (this seems to be the norm for the type?).
I've been considering rough collies, but I've heard conflicting opinions on just how well they do with children.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I will hands doun recommend a southern blackmouth cur .if raised with a family espicaly children I will they are THE best farm dog being faithful fearless and smart you should be able to find a good breeder in texas .I had one and I an vouch for them whole heartitly . your worrys about hogs snakes and bigfoot will be gone no training needed just fix him a warm house in the yard and treat him as a member of the family leave the sheep dogs to there jobs of herding and bird dogs to hunters and bull dogs n Dobermans in the junk yards. you want a intelligent family friend that will be steady and reliable to the end . these dogs have been bred as farm helpers in America since the first pionners and have never been touched by the akc puppy farms or show dog crowd just bred to work and for intelligence .


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

pyreneese would be my vote. great with children hard on the unwanted critters. children and dogs must be supervised no matter how go they are. all dogs have teeth and all can bite. small kids are at face level. each dog needs to be evaluated on a by dog basis. puppies can be puppies for 2+ years and adult dogs can be set in their habits. 
we have done both puppies and an adult pyr. I like starting out with an adult and having the adult teach the puppies. 
a dog on your place will be a huge blessing. I knew if the chickens dogs and kids were together there probably would not be any snakes or wild animals. I love that our dogs are protective of our boys and will follow them anywhere.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, I'm sold on this Karakachan! She bonded with the goats, the chickens, the guineas and geese, the family dog and the humans. She "thinks for herself", which is a plus when no one is around to tell her what to do; and the breed is purported to be willing to give its life for its charges. You can see my experience with this Bulgarian breed at the URL below.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...3238-made-my-choice-bulgarian-karakachan.html

There are other LGD breeds I would not hesitate to bring home if I needed them. The blackmouth cur, the Sarplaninac and the English Shepherd are only a few of them. My needs may be different from yours; but my priority in choosing a breed was in getting one that was quiet until predators approached, was aggressive only when the need is there and "could" think for itself when I wasn't around.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Another vote For the Great Pyrenees, we have two and they are wonderful with our animals, and Grandson. Grandson is only 19 months, and he rides our male 22 months, like he is a small pony.
They are wonderful.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

What ever breed you choose, and you may know this already, but remember that _clear and consistent training is key_ and it can take a puppy up to 2 years before they can be left on their own to do the job you train them for.


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

Great Pyrenees for me! They are great protectors for both the homestead and the livestock! 
I wold recommend getting a pair of dogs considering the wild hogs are big, vicious, have tusks, and will take on anything. If you have an issue with the hogs I would get 2 males. Also, that border collie/Aussie mix would be a great homestead dog! If you trained them well to herd they could move the stock. The Aussie in him would be a great dog for protecting your kids. The border collie in him is probably why he is skittish....


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

The problem with a question like this is everyone pipes in with their favorite dog breed. Which is great for them but doesn't mean it will be great for you.

What is it about Labs and Goldens that you don't like?
Rough collies can be great with kids or they can be neurotic train wrecks, it depends on the line. Most folks looking for a Lassie type dog end up with an English Shepherd and are pretty happy with them - but there is NO magic breed and they will ALL need training.

The Aussie/BC cross - are you happy with her activity level and the amount of time that's been put into her? If so, it's a pretty common cross. Know that all of the herding breeds have the potential to be skittish - they all need socialized. No herding breed will greet everyone with "Hello friend!" like a Lab or Golden will.
And please don't underestimate the activity level of any herding breed. Will you have time to exercise the dog with your kids?

Pyrs have been mentioned. They are huge and as a breed Bark All Night Every Night and laugh at fences. They are also pretty independent and not the most trainable breed. If you're cool with that, then plenty of folks love them. Just be prepared to have a huge, massive puppy and a toddler at the same time. 

Curs have also been mentioned. There are a LOT of kinds of curs and a LOT of variation in those breeds, every line is a bit different. On the bright side, that means you're sure to find a type you want. On the other side, it means you'll have to spend a lot of time sorting through them, because, like this thread, everyone who raises them feels that their breed/line is the best - that's why they raise them.
I've got a cur. Smiley is a blackmouth and an embarrassment to curs everywhere (he is ... not bright) and knocks my little guy over with his tail regularily, but he'll also let my little guy maul him to his hearts content and ride him 

So, I'd make a list of what you want in a dog. A really honest one (lots of folks say they want an intelligent dog - intelligence in a dog is like dynamite, irreplaceable if you need it and can focus it, otherwise just a destructive force) taking into account how much time you have to put into a dog while your kids are little.

And don't discount a good, year old mutt from the pound. Past the teething phase, past the stupid phase, will take a week to housebreak if not less and you can judge the individual instead of picking a breed and then praying that your pup is just the same as the brochure. Start a thread asking people to tell you about their mutts and you'll hear about some truly great dogs.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh - and for the pigs - get a gun, or invite hunters out. My cousin hunts wild hogs with dogs, and he uses a minimum of 4 dogs at a time. Hogs are no joke.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just note that for the giant breeds a year just gets them to teenage phase. My GP took almost three to really grow up, where as the golden/boxer and Lab/border crosses took about 18 months. I have a 13 month Karakachan/GP now that has just started to test his limits. He is the easiest dog ever to train but the last month we had a few minor setbacks. It's just him learning he has a mind that works (smart as they come) and finds new things to try. At least he takes corrections very well and learns quickly. BTW he has 4 inches at shoulder on the female GP. She is 27" and he is about 31" now and has the deepest bark I've ever heard, spooky loud.


----------



## AriesMaverick (Jul 8, 2012)

I do not care for how everybody in the world is the new best friend of a Lab/Retriever  . The two Labs I knew personally were complete blondes. One of them I am convinced has mental issues. 

I know I have young kids, but I've been thinking it through enough I believe I could handle a pup as well. 
I don't expect a Lassie. To tell the truth, I've never seen the show, only heard reports that made me decide it wasn't for me.  lol

I'm wanting a watch dog, a friend, an extra pair of eyes on the kids. Hubby wants a dog that can keep up with him on trail (his idea of a short walk is 12 miles), and one that people will take serious when it gives warning. Some bit of intelligence is required so it understands our property lines...especially since our neighbor has a reputation for shooting trespassing dogs.

I keep an eye on our local rescue shelter, but most people I know warn against getting dogs from there. ?? I knew I would get a lot of chimes for people's own personal pets, and it's great! I get info I may not have heard before (ie I've never heard anything good about black mouth curs until this thread).


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep.. we all want something different.. I've had Samoyed, sheppards, labs, and chows.. Oh, and dachshunds... 

Once we get moved to the farm, I'm leaning hard towards a rott this time.. I've also been considering a boxer.. I want something a little beefier to take on the ***** and copperheads...


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

My children were raised with house-dog Pit Bulls. They are great with children and will gladly give their lives for your kiddos. They were originally Nannie Dogs for children.

Here is my DD's 12th Birthday present... She is now in college, and he is patiently awaiting her next visit. Turbo looks stressed, doesn't he?

Ours are all rescue dogs.

View attachment 18907


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Well our Berner surprised me. So far he has been the best for our little 2 acres in the woods. Not prone to testing fences or roaming, and territorial as all get out- can Bark the moon away and does not trust strangers or allow dogs on our land (they can get under the cattle gate)...Havent lost a chicken or goat or cat to anything.. and its almost 2 years now and my closest neighbor has a bear tearing up his orchard (this was a couple months ago) so they are there.
He is our homestead dog plays perfect with our daughter-- AND NO PREY DRIVE at all. This is a biggie. Getting the dogs (we have 3, and would not start out with fewer than 2)... used to livestock is alot of hard work and a PITA...
Maybe get a second dog more for your husband and one for the house and yard.... And then a couple for out in the fields with livestock....
(We have a sweet, very gentle with the people Great pyr/ anatolian pup but he killed a chicken is chasing our goats right now and it is difficult managing it..)...
The idea behind getting the pup is that the Berner I dont really think is going to kill anything, he employs the barking and intimidation technique its the Pyr cross pup and the giant schnauzer that have the penchant for killing things..... 
So one thought is that you can get different breeds to complement each other, but like the others said, you need to think through what kind of dog appeals to you and fits you and your family's life style....

(our giant schnauzer is the hardest dog we have ever had, she can go 20 miles in a day carrying her own pack she is just a hard dog, but that takes tons of responsibility, the Berner notso much, but he doesnt need to, he just guards the house and is good with the child and animals, but is fairly intimidating at 130lbs)...


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

I would also recommend a pit bull .I have had many and their bad rep is from bad owners. Petie from the little rascals was a pit bull.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

arnie said:


> I will hands doun recommend a southern blackmouth cur .


A friend of mine used to have one. It was a great dog. He was family friendly around the children, but would drop a freshly killed coyote on the porch occasionally. He always acted so proud with his presentation.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay, well, like some I have seen on here, I'm recommending a mutt. Straight mutt. My pure lab is great, but she is hyper. My pure Anatolian is sweet and very protective, but she is crazy and jumpy. 

Now, my Anatolian/great Pyrenees mix? He is the best dog I have owned in my whole LIFE. He IS NOT neutered, but he has never held a stance against me. Very protective and oh my lord, he loves his people to death. I go in there, and all he does is shove his big head on me so I can pet him. NEVER jumps, never licks, always sits when you ask, lies down on your feet, he is great with kids and everyone who has ever met him. He only barks when needed, and is very attentive when it comes to protecting things. He is about 120 lbs and is not even full grown yet. I was even talking last night about how we should keep one of his pups as a house dog when our lab passes away, so we can have a gentle, sweet, guard dog.

His name is Silas and we got him as a puppy from a friend. He sleeps with the lambs and licks them, snuggles them. Loves all baby things. He barks at big birds when they fly overhead and scares them away so they don't catch chickens. He doesn't slobber. He doesn't eat a whole lot. His fur does not need to be brushed all the time. He is just MY perfect dog. I love him so much.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

:grin:


michael ark said:


> I would also recommend a pit bull .I have had many and their bad rep is from bad owners. Petie from the little rascals was a pit bull.


not wanting to be a smart alic but I can't resist this one :catfight: peteie was a bull dog :rock: this is true . But Ole yeller was a Cur :angel:


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I must add here that the best dog I ever had thus far was, indeed, a mixed breed. I have no idea what she was mixed with as she was the offspring of a rescue (looked more like s GS with wild eyes) and a fullblood lab. Her name was Apache and she not only intimidated everything around, she also protected everything on the place (humans, goats, fowls). She would let the UPS man bring a package to the house and then follow him back thru the gate; but if he hadn't pulled his hand back quickly when he attempted to help me shut that front gate, he would have lost it! Another incident was when mother had fallen up by the road and I was trying to help her up. A Policeman stopped to help and Apache would not let him move until I told her it was ok. Apache also TRAINED my fullblood GS, who was an alpha and thought she should be boss. Apache kept her in line with all animals. Golly I miss Apache.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

arnie said:


> :grin:
> 
> not wanting to be a smart alic but I can't resist this one :catfight: peteie was a bull dog :rock: this is true . But Ole yeller was a Cur :angel:


No, the original was a American pit bull terrier, whose name was "Pal the wonder dog." He was poisoned and his son "Lucenay's Peter" took over his role. He was the first dog to be dual registed with the UKC as a APBT and the AKC as a AmStaff. Peter, died 2 years after the series ended. The movie that was released in 1994 used an American bulldog. 

Old yeller was a fictional dog, referred to as a mongrel, mutt and a cur in the book. Many cur fanciers like to claim he represented their breed, not just Blk mouth cur people. The fact is he was a fictional animal and its not clear if cur was a derogatory name like the previous 2 names or his actual breeding. The dog that played his part in the moive was a lab/mastiff cross pulled from a dog shelter.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

AriesMaverick said:


> I know I have young kids, but I've been thinking it through enough I believe I could handle a pup as well.
> <<>>
> 
> I'm wanting a watch dog, a friend, an extra pair of eyes on the kids. Hubby wants a dog that can keep up with him on trail (his idea of a short walk is 12 miles), and one that people will take serious when it gives warning. Some bit of intelligence is required so it understands our property lines...especially since our neighbor has a reputation for shooting trespassing dogs.


I'd say these preferences pretty much EXclude Great Pyrenees. We've had several of them over the last 13 years and for us, they have been perfect dogs. We love their temperament and their guarding style, and the barking does not bother us or our (not real close) neighbors. BUT. If you do not have strong fences, Pyrs are not good at respecting human property boundaries that are defined only by surveyors. I don't advise trying to put a square peg in a round hole.

We also have Akbash dogs (excellent livestock guardians, a bit too demonstratively aggressive toward strangers in some instances) and a German Shepherd (very athletic with excellent property and human guarding instincts, but way too much prey drive to be around critters unattended).

Our newest addition will be a Beauceron. My husband has decided he would like to become involved in search and rescue (he's retired law enforcement) and we also like the fact that Beaucerons are originally a French herding breed. Our GSD is getting older, and we want a dual purpose dog that can help us work the goats when necessary. Beaucerons are used in a wide variety of activities: In addition to herding and Search and Rescue work, they are used for drug detection, service dogs, and therapy dogs as well as a number of competitive sports.

Beaucerons are a large, athletic breed, and to me (being new to this breed) the black and tan models resemble a cross between a Rottweiler and Doberman. They are lighter-bodied than Rotts but heavier-duty than Dobes. They can have natural drop ears or they can be cropped like the Dobe (though shorter). They have keen guarding instincts and a VERY impressive bark. These dogs would make a good hiking companion, as they are more people-oriented than any of the LGD breeds.

We are getting a harlequin pup, which resembles the blue merle of some breeds, so I'm convinced our pup IS going to look like a mutt.  They are not a real common breed, and people are always asking my daughter, "Is he part Rottweiler?"

Here is a site with more info on the breed:
http://www.aboutbeaucerons.com/introduction.php


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

JasoninMN said:


> No, the original was a American pit bull terrier, whose name was "Pal the wonder dog." He was poisoned and his son "Lucenay's Peter" took over his role. He was the first dog to be dual registed with the UKC as a APBT and the AKC as a AmStaff. Peter, died 2 years after the series ended. The movie that was released in 1994 used an American bulldog.
> 
> Old yeller was a fictional dog, referred to as a mongrel, mutt and a cur in the book. Many cur fanciers like to claim he represented their breed, not just Blk mouth cur people. The fact is he was a fictional animal and its not clear if cur was a derogatory name like the previous 2 names or his actual breeding. The dog that played his part in the moive was a lab/mastiff cross pulled from a dog shelter.


Pit bull terrier is a name created by the show fancy. The old dogmen who created the breed just called them bulldogs.
As for old yeller, I'll have to reread the book but I don't remember him being referred to as a mutt or mongrel. However, when the girl Elizabeth tries to give Travis one of old yeller's pups, she says you can tell its a good un because he didn't yelp or cry when picked up by the scruff. Travis replies that the inside of his mouth is black & that is what matters.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

anita_fc said:


> I'd say these preferences pretty much EXclude Great Pyrenees. We've had several of them over the last 13 years and for us, they have been perfect dogs. We love their temperament and their guarding style, and the barking does not bother us or our (not real close) neighbors. BUT. If you do not have strong fences, Pyrs are not good at respecting human property boundaries that are defined only by surveyors. I don't advise trying to put a square peg in a round hole.
> 
> We also have Akbash dogs (excellent livestock guardians, a bit too demonstratively aggressive toward strangers in some instances) and a German Shepherd (very athletic with excellent property and human guarding instincts, but way too much prey drive to be around critters unattended).
> 
> ...


The beauceron originally hunted (especially boar) as well as working big rough stock. That's where they get the strong tracking ability for SAR & the prey drive for PP training. Harlequin is Merle. It is actually kind of common for people experienced in their respective breeds to have difficulty telling big catahoulas from beaucerons (at least more than they want to admit). The beaucerons are basically big French curs & a great choice for a homestead dog.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Pops2 said:


> Pit bull terrier is a name created by the show fancy. The old dogmen who created the breed just called them bulldogs.


In the South, the American Bulldog as well is referred to as just bulldog. When I say I have a bulldog, it is usually thought to be a Pit Bulldog. Would like to start seeing ol Southern White used for the Southern American Bulldogs that are not Johnson or hybrid. You can still find "White English" in the South but they looked crossed with Pit bulldogs - at least whet I 've seen. 

I have found that my American Bulldogs and my Catahoulas and Catahoula Bulldogs have too much prey drive to be trusted around goats (never had sheep). They usually begin life on the farm by killing a chicken or two but then stop that upon training. I would think the Pit bulldog would be similar. Don't mean to offend those with working pit bulldogs that are doing fine on the farm. I've had bulldogs for about a decade now and they are wonderful but with proper precautions taken. I don't doubt there are farm lines of pit bulldogs that have some proper breeding for this work but there are soooo many pit bulls being sold high and low priced all over the South that it would take a long time to find the right breeder for a livestock guardian. These breeds are great for cattle but they have killed my goats and pigs and I wouldn't recommend them for working with smaller stock unsupervised.


----------



## cybercat (Mar 29, 2005)

After loosing our last farm dog i went right to English Shepherds. They are bred just for farm work and are your right hand. They herd, guard and hunt vermin. On my website in my link you can read Sky's first year with us. There are a few good working litters on the ground right now from farmers. I have a link to the website that is listing some and on my chickens blog there is a great litter from a litter I am getting a male from that is on FB. Link is on the latest post in my chicken blog.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Pops2 said:


> Pit bull terrier is a name created by the show fancy. The old dogmen who created the breed just called them bulldogs.
> As for old yeller, I'll have to reread the book but I don't remember him being referred to as a mutt or mongrel. However, when the girl Elizabeth tries to give Travis one of old yeller's pups, she says you can tell its a good un because he didn't yelp or cry when picked up by the scruff. Travis replies that the inside of his mouth is black & that is what matters.


Pops, I know that "old dogmen" calls them bulldogs, but when someone tries to correct a poster by telling them that petey wasn't a pit its clear they aren't using bulldog to refer to pits. 

Nearly every dog has a black mouth, unless they carry "liver" "isabella" or "blue." The inside of a black mouth curs mouth is no different then most other dogs. Black mouth curs are called black mouths because they have a black muzzle on a yellow/brown body not because the inside color of inside of their mouth. Since dilute colors like liver and isabella were frowned on in those days he could simply just be checking the dogs pigment. After all old yellow was just a "ugly, lop eared mongrel" and a fictional one at that.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Not sure what the original OP's dog experience is, but hopefully she knows the difference in handling hunting dogs (retrievers she mentioned) herders (the aussie cross) and guard dogs (like the Beaceuron mentioned)--
for example we were in shock for the first year of our giant schnauzer's life and no way would I reccommend them lightly.
Also re: the Beaceuron, this thread on a dog forum really struck me at the time it came out, and I would hesitate to reccommend them lightly as well:

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-training-forum/112646-6-month-old-beauceron.html

Not everyone can handle the working dog temprament, also depending on the breeder there is more or less drive, and that needs to be looked into as well (your breeder)...

Or you can go for a mutt from the pound (pick a humane society where the temprament test the dog for you, so at least you know if your kids will be safe...)....


----------



## 95bravo (Mar 22, 2010)

I had mt cur growing up that was awesome! I think he could have drove a truck! He would point squirrels and give a little "huff" sound so I could find him. Tree *****, work cattle. Good curs were common back in the day.
I have two overgrown Pyres now, bought them off a cattle farm as pups. I love them for what they do (keeping the critters save), but I have yet to see one of them have any other use other than pulling wagons.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

CAjerseychick said:


> Also re: the Beaceuron, this thread on a dog forum really struck me at the time it came out, and I would hesitate to reccommend them lightly as well:
> 
> http://www.dogforums.com/dog-training-forum/112646-6-month-old-beauceron.html
> 
> ...


Regarding the dogforums thread, ineffective training can lead to this problem with any breed of dog. It does not denote a "dominant" personality, which is a myth insofar as being the motivation for biting behavior. Bratty puppy behavior and ineffective training techniques are the most common cause for this this type of biting problem. (I will leave it at that because this could be a whole 'nother thread.)

Beaucerons are known as much for being the all round farm dog as they are guard dogs. The reason they excel at so many things is due to a very stable temperament. This is a breed that hasn't yet been wrecked by popularity. 

The OP said she is doing her research over the next year, so I just threw the Beauceron into the mix for consideration. I've had personal experience with several dogs from 3 different breeders and have been impressed by their stability.

As for mutts from the shelter? Sure - do consider them. I've seen some very nice dogs come out of shelters... have a client with one right now, but not just anyone can handle this dog, which is why he comes here to visit when his people travel. 

Due diligence is required when adopting shelter dogs as well. I know many trainers who are dealing with behavior problems largely resulting from shelter mismatches - matching the wrong kind of dog with the particular family situation. Not everyone conducting behavior assessments know enough to be doing what they're doing. :-/

Anita C.
Retired dog trainer from Idaho
Life member of Nat'l Assn of Dog Obedience Instructors


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

JasoninMN said:


> Pops, I know that "old dogmen" calls them bulldogs, but when someone tries to correct a poster by telling them that petey wasn't a pit its clear they aren't using bulldog to refer to pits.
> 
> Nearly every dog has a black mouth, unless they carry "liver" "isabella" or "blue." The inside of a black mouth curs mouth is no different then most other dogs. Black mouth curs are called black mouths because they have a black muzzle on a yellow/brown body not because the inside color of inside of their mouth. Since dilute colors like liver and isabella were frowned on in those days he could simply just be checking the dogs pigment. After all old yellow was just a "ugly, lop eared mongrel" and a fictional one at that.


He did not correct the poster, he in point of fact AGREED with the poster. He literally said Pete was "a bulldog it's true."
No almost every dog has black lips. Most dogs are mostly pink inside the mouth except for the lips. Black mouth curs (& a lot of other curs too) are black inside EXCEPT for their tongues. The masking BS is something spouted off by younger breeders & folks outside the breed's historical home. It had nothing to do with masking (which isn't even dominant in the breed like it is in say Mals). For example here is Ben, one of the most famous and prolific studs in recent history of the breed.








And dilute colors were not universally frowned upon, which is why liver is the dominant color in several breeds of bird dog. It's also why we had breeds like the blue Paul.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Border collies are very smart, and loyal dog. I would recommend one of them, but, on the other hand, my dog is a mix of about everything, and he is also the best behaved and smartest dog i have ever had.

Any breed can be great, or horrible.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Pops2 said:


> He did not correct the poster, he in point of fact AGREED with the poster. He literally said Pete was "a bulldog it's true."
> No almost every dog has black lips. Most dogs are mostly pink inside the mouth except for the lips. Black mouth curs (& a lot of other curs too) are black inside EXCEPT for their tongues. The masking BS is something spouted off by younger breeders & folks outside the breed's historical home. It had nothing to do with masking (which isn't even dominant in the breed like it is in say Mals). For example here is Ben, one of the most famous and prolific studs in recent history of the breed.
> 
> And dilute colors were not universally frowned upon, which is why liver is the dominant color in several breeds of bird dog. It's also why we had breeds like the blue Paul.


Black mouths can occur in nearly every breed of dog, thats a fact. I have a yellow lab right now with a black mouth which isn't typical of the breed. I had a rott with a black mouth, and 2 mutts. You would be pretty naive to think that all black mouth curs have black mouths, while its desired in the breed there are plenty that don't. Either way, back to arguing about a fictional dog, looking in its mouth is not going to tell you what breed it is. 

Where were almost all these liver colored bird dogs created? Not the U.S. The blue paul huh? where is that breed now? Extinct. The dilute colored dogs were never in favor until recently in this country.


----------



## SVWfarmer (Dec 5, 2013)

I had a Bernese who guarded my sheep( gone now) and now I have another male who has been just as awesome and rightly named Farmer. He even guarded a stray fawn last year who showed up one day after Mom was killed. Would lay right down and watch her eat. We never contained her but she hung out here on a daily basis for months until it got cold and one day she just did not show up. Meanwhile Farmer continues to hang out in the field with the cattle and sheep.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

SVWfarmer said:


> I had a Bernese who guarded my sheep( gone now) and now I have another male who has been just as awesome and rightly named Farmer. He even guarded a stray fawn last year who showed up one day after Mom was killed. Would lay right down and watch her eat. We never contained her but she hung out here on a daily basis for months until it got cold and one day she just did not show up. Meanwhile Farmer continues to hang out in the field with the cattle and sheep.


Aaawww that is so good to hear, you dont really see many Berners out on the farm like they were bred to be.... back in the day....


----------



## Pinehollow (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm a molosser fan myself. There are plenty of mastiff breeds, american bull dog, Dogo Argentino, Boerbol, bull mastiff, Cane Corso.. that are wonderful family dogs, very protective of livestock and family. Well suited to handle hogs, yotes and other large preditors. 

However, they don't belong in the hands of someone without dominant dog experience. They require a job, training and socialization. 

Yes I will comment on the Corsos, because I have 15 yrs of experience with them, I've shared my life with 5 of them. I've been very happy with my dogs. They were never raised with live stock, yet they have never tried to hurt anything since we started a farm. One of them even helps me to herd the chickens and turkeys when they get out. They have killed countless varmints for me, not so thrilled about the skunks, but still. My dogs have all been ob trained and a few have had protection training. In my opinion, they are the best dogs I've ever had.

Having a "good" dog, no matter what the breed, requires due diligence with picking a breeder, proper training and a lot of effort and time on your part. Good luck!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

JasoninMN said:


> Black mouths can occur in nearly every breed of dog, thats a fact. I have a yellow lab right now with a black mouth* which isn't typical of the breed*. I had a rott with a black mouth, and 2 mutts. You would be pretty naive to think that all black mouth curs have black mouths, while its desired in the breed there are plenty that don't. Either way, back to arguing about a fictional dog, looking in its mouth is not going to tell you what breed it is.
> 
> Where were almost all these liver colored bird dogs created? Not the U.S. The blue paul huh? where is that breed now? Extinct. The dilute colored dogs were never in favor until recently in this country.


Yes it CAN occur in any breed, but as I highlighted in your own statement it isn't typical in most breeds. I don't think all black mouths have black mouths anymore than all ridgebacks have ridges, but it is THE typical readily recognizable physical characteristic which the breed is known for.
Actually the American Water, Boykin and American cocker spaniels all come in liver with the first two ONLY in liver (although the breed standards call it brown) and coincidentally created in the US. Additionally liver and white is almost the only color you can find in the English pointer & springer spaniels in the US. Interestingly enough pointers and spaniels both have a history in the US dating to at least the reconstruction period. If liver was so despised why have black or lemon pointers always been so hard to find. 
Yeah the Scottish breed known as the blue Paul is extinct, but it's descendants were incorporated in the American pit bulldogs, which is why matching records as far back as you can go mention blue bulldogs.
Also interesting to note that the lacy cur dog is famous for its blue color and its origin goes back to the reconstruction era as well.
No color was universally or even widely frowned upon, until the advent of showing for the purpose of showing. Individuals, families and even regions might have frowned upon individual colors, but they didn't even know about dilutes then, so saying dilutes as a whole were frowned upon is just patently wrong and transferring modern prejudices.
While it's true that as a fictional dog we can't be sure of what breed it's supposed to be, by looking at the attributes, appearance, purpose and location a *reasonable* hypothesis can be made that old yeller was a black mouth cur.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I run catahoulas and have had blackmouth curs. Catahoulas get their black/tan pups and the merle color from the Beauceron along with Spanish mastiff dogs that the Spanish abandoned when they had the dogs attack the American Indians.


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm going to put in another vote for the beauceron. The few that I've been around have been mellow mellow dogs, even the teen aged puppy. Smart dogs.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

rhaige9 said:


> I'm going to put in another vote for the beauceron. The few that I've been around have been mellow mellow dogs, even the teen aged puppy. Smart dogs.


well there is a 2 yr old spayed female looking for a good home elsewhere on this forum (I think its in the companion animals section)...
maybe someone who knows and admires this breed will take her in?....

Hey rhaige9 thats your post! 
I am stumped, that no offers, sounds like a great deal to me....
(we have an older dog-savvy child so no worries about the Toy issue, just we are Full up on pets)...


----------

